# Starbucks T-shirt now available!



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2011)

*Things That Are Real of the Day* 



Designed by Alexander Wang  *and available for $85 via Nordstrom*, this commemorative Starbucks tee celebrates the coffeehouse chain?s 40th anniversary with a permanent coffee stain that subtly transforms into the Starbucks mermaid logo.

You know you have too much money when?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2011)

Of course, if it was cheaper, then everyone would be wearing one


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 28, 2011)

Aw, heck, I'll just get a white tee-shirt and eat a pizza with it...  Maybe advertise a tomato sauce on it...


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2011)

And if you wisely choose poutine pizza, it could look like both a coffee stain and a pizza stain.


----------



## Banned (Sep 28, 2011)

I might be willing to pay $85 for a t-shirt, but not *that* t-shirt.  It's not even nice.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, it's made and sold in the USA, so you could buy it just to help our economy.  Then use it as a rag or pet towel.


----------



## Banned (Sep 28, 2011)

That would be one expensive rag!  I already help your economy anyway - several times a year.  If you're looking for my donations, just check the slot machines in Vegas.  There's *lots* there to help out!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure it pays for itself, e.g. You no longer have to spend time deciding what to wear when you go to Starbucks.


----------

